# Intermedius Females - Westchester County, NY



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Here goes nothing...

Sellers Name and location - Mitch, Westchester County, NY 

Species - R. imitator intermedius 
Line/Origin - Tarlton
Code - 0.3.0
Age - approx. 10-12 months 
Quantity - 3 females 
Price - $65 each
Group Prices - 2 for $110 or All 3 for $180
Preferred Payment Method - Cash at time of pickup 
Shipping Rates & information - Pick up only 
Pictures - 

The whole group (I believe the male is in the center with has back facing you). The females are surrounding him.









Their vivarium









Please contact me through PM. Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Forgot to say...

I'll be at Andy's (the northeast meet) but not at frogday. I'm also open for trades.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Deal pending on two females.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

2 Females sold. 1 still available.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I am no longer selling the other female. Mods, please close this thread. Thanks!


----------

